# Brush Mullet



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice ties. Looks like a Midnight Mullet pattern.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

It is based on Conner's midnight mullet.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Shallow Expectations said:


> It is based on Conner's midnight mullet.


Yeah Mike likes the idea he's known for that pattern but doesn't like the fact that he's not making money on it outside of Umpqua. But then again, if Bob Clouser made a nickel on every clouser that was ever tied, he'd be filthy rich by now.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

If you make a good flies people will always copy it or incorporate it into their own fly. Just how things go. I like it because it helps flies advance overtime. I have a book with a bunch of flies tied in the 70's and 80's. Everytime I think I have something new and unique i look in that book and find out someone else did it 40-50years before me. 
Good thing we don't tie flies to get rich. We tie because we enjoy it and to get that good feeling of tricking a fish into eating feathers and hair.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

The material used for the tail in the video doesn't look like crystal flash. Just sayin.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Its not crystal flash its crystal flesh. Sounds similar but very different. You could also sub in glint n gliss or another similar synthetic that doesn't hold water and helps keep volume.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Very nice post. Thanks.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

A few of these are definitely going into my fly box. Cool tie, Thanks!


----------



## Primate (Aug 31, 2019)

I like it! Looks like my list of flies I need to tie before my next trip just got a little longer...thank you!

Incidentally, the panasonic g7 is a fantastic camera for video and it's pretty budget-friendly all things considered. The auto focus isn't as good as Canon or Sony but for doing videos like you're doing you manually set your focus and you're good.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice post! Where are you buying your tying materials>


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Drifter said:


> Nice post! Where are you buying your tying materials>


Right now I get most of my materials at my local fly shop but plenty of places online sell these materials.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Yeah Mike likes the idea he's known for that pattern but doesn't like the fact that he's not making money on it outside of Umpqua. But then again, if Bob Clouser made a nickel on every clouser that was ever tied, he'd be filthy rich by now.


When I was a kid some 30 years ago he would hand me a fly from one of his bins and say "Young man, I want you to go catch a bass with this and then come back here and tell me about it." My dad would offer to pay for it, and Bob would refuse. I didn't get it at the time. I guess I learned about more in that shop than just fly fishing.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Cronced said:


> When I was a kid some 30 years ago he would hand me a fly from one of his bins and say "Young man, I want you to go catch a bass with this and then come back here and tell me about it." My dad would offer to pay for it, and Bob would refuse. I didn't get it at the time. I guess I learned about more in that shop than just fly fishing.


We use to have a shop like that near me but they went out of business. Great places to learn alot about fly fishing when I was younger. I got alot of free flies when i was young and didn't mine spending a little more money to shop there when i was older. I've been to a few shops in the past year where it seems like they couldn't get you out the door fast enough. One in Utah I was trying to buy about $50 worth of flies for trout and couldn't get the guys to stop watching their football game on TV long enough to help me checkout or give me any help on what flies to get. Put all the flies back and went to another shop in town that was super helpful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2020)

Shallow Expectations said:


> We use to have a shop like that near me but they went out of business. Great places to learn alot about fly fishing when I was younger. I got alot of free flies when i was young and didn't mine spending a little more money to shop there when i was older. I've been to a few shops in the past year where it seems like they couldn't get you out the door fast enough. One in Utah I was trying to buy about $50 worth of flies for trout and couldn't get the guys to stop watching their football game on TV long enough to help me checkout or give me any help on what flies to get. Put all the flies back and went to another shop in town that was super helpful.


Sad to hear. With all the small shop closings over the past decade or two (see: BassPro, Cabelas, Sportsman's Warehouse, other big boxes, etc) you'd hope that the personal, expert service that could still be offered would be offered.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2020)

Cronced said:


> When I was a kid some 30 years ago he would hand me a fly from one of his bins and say "Young man, I want you to go catch a bass with this and then come back here and tell me about it." My dad would offer to pay for it, and Bob would refuse. I didn't get it at the time. I guess I learned about more in that shop than just fly fishing.


I hope that guys like "Mike" are not part of the "dying breed".


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

mike_parker said:


> I hope that guys like "Mike" are not part of the "dying breed".


He isn't. Just when you find a good shop or someone in the industry like that who is doing the right things you need to support them so they stay around. I hand out flies alot when walking the beaches for snook, and try to provide knowledge to client/other fly fishers when i do have some knowledge. I get more people asking me about these tying videos now which i like doing and hopefully get better at as i do more.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

mike_parker said:


> Sad to hear. With all the small shop closings over the past decade or two (see: BassPro, Cabelas, Sportsman's Warehouse, other big boxes, etc) you'd hope that the personal, expert service that could still be offered would be offered.


Big box stores don't kill the little guy..... Consumers do.


----------



## Primate (Aug 31, 2019)

kjnengr said:


> Big box stores don't kill the little guy..... Consumers do.


I'd say yes, in a prefect assignment of responsibility the individual is ultimately to blame but let's be real, there are multiple factors at play here. The internet factor being the biggest. Imho.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Primate said:


> I'd say yes, in a prefect assignment of responsibility the individual is ultimately to blame but let's be real, there are multiple factors at play here. The internet factor being the biggest. Imho.


Ok, then don't buy off the internet. Visit your local shop. The place where you can get the "personal, expert service" as mentioned above.

If you didn't have a local to begin with, then you didn't kill anything. 

The original comment was comparing a big box store to a little one. Brick and mortar is brick and mortar whether it is a big box or a mom and pop shop. 

My comment comes from the fact that we all have a choice where to spend our money. Give it to the person/company you want to continue doing business with. Companies that are making money typically don't go out of business. Companies that aren't making money don't stay in business. Spend your money on the guy who is going to put the money he makes back into YOUR community as opposed to some corporate board across the country. 

However, I feel (and this may be the intent of your comment) that it may already be too late. Even big box stores don't keep stock like they used to and although they carry the item, one must go to their website to purchase it. This becomes a real problem if you ever want to actually try something or lay your eyes or hands on it before you buy it.

If you go to a store to test cast a rod and then buy it from Amazon, then you cannot bitch when your local shop closes down.


----------

